# Llamas and LGD Working Together



## goatboy1973 (Nov 4, 2013)

I currently have a small herd of Koy Ranch Spanish goats and also run a herd of commercial meat goats. All my does (commercial and pure Spanish) are in 1 big herd (approximately 50 goats total) along with a single Pure Spanish herdsire. I currently have a 3 yr. old male llama and a 2 yr. old female llama as guardians of my herd. I have thought about adding a LGD to the herd as an extra layer of protection but am wondering if the llamas will kill the LGD. These llamas have never been raised with LGD's.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 5, 2013)

I do not have an LGD or llamas, but have been around a lot of animals in my lifetime.  It sounds risky to me.  Your llamas have more than likely run off any thing that look or smells like a dog.  To ask them to change their mind now and love this one dog, seems like a lot.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2013)

I do not have llamas but from what I understand they _usually_ do not like dogs.
I do know of several people that have very personable llamas that did adjust to a new LGD.

Are your llamas working well for you?


----------



## austintgraf (Nov 7, 2013)

I would NOT recommend it. Llamas are herd animals and just like a father becomes defensive and protective over a family a llama does the exact same. The goats are his family and often times that bond takes a bit to establish. Proper guard llamas are raised in a llama herd until they are two sometimes 3. Then carefully selected. The best are usually castrated males, and then after that females. I'm sure you know all this but I'm just covering the basics. In honesty I wouldn't recommend more than one per herd, though your heard is quite large and one probably wouldn't be enough. The reason just one is recommended is because you don't want the llamas to segregate and leave the herd to defend themselves. Two is usually fine, but after you hit three usually the llamas tend to focus on each other, and forget about the goats! :/ To introduce an LGD would probably end very badly. Llamas typically do NOT like dogs. If it was raised with dogs it might be okay, but otherwise I would not try it. My guard llama would prepare to spit at our dog and become very aggressive anytime it came within sight of the fence. I've also heard of other llamas attacking dogs, and killing neighbor dogs who come into the fence. I would advise it. It might be doable, but I don't think very wise as a general whole. Good luck!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 7, 2013)

austintgraf said:
			
		

> Two is usually fine, but after you hit three usually the llamas tend to focus on each other, and forget about the goats! :/


Actually depends on the llamas. I know a sheep farmer that has 3 guard llamas for their herd of sheep. The llamas are amazing to watch in action. They even position themselves so that the sheep herd is watched from every angle.


----------



## elevan (Nov 7, 2013)

I would advise against it.  Llamas do not tend to like dogs, it's their instinct to see them as a threat and extinguish said threat.  I could only see it ending badly.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input! No LGD for me. Just, FYI, our male llama was standing on top of a brush pile the other day & the other llama was standing across the brush pile, both llamas looking intensely into the brush. They had a fox trapped in the brush and were awaiting his presence so they could kill him. Don't think I need a dog.


----------

